# Anthem Non-Covered Diagnosis



## kyannekis (Sep 5, 2017)

I've been hearing a lot about a list of diagnosis codes that Anthem is trying to implement for non-emergency, non-covered diagnosis in the ED.  I've been trying to find the list of codes but I haven't been able to locate.  Does anyone have or know how I can get the proposed list?

Thanks,


----------

